# Forum > FPS > Overwatch Exploits|Hacks > Overwatch Chat > [Guide] Buyer BEWARE!

## armeggeden

Just wanted to make a short little warning to every one who is trying out different bots they find online.

IF THEY ARE NOT FROM OWNEDCORE, DO NOT BOTHER!

While some bots on this website eventually become detected, it is more reliable than what I've come across over the last few weeks.

One of these bots was called ULTRABOT.WIN, promising the "BEST" aim bot available. 

This of course got the best of me, I had to see how it's any different from Xaim or SG.

Sure enough, it was a half baked application that only worked in training mode, other wise it was a dud. My account got banned in two days.

There was another one, but essentially it was not that good at all. It would lead to in accurate shots, random bursts of fire when unintended, etc. And leading to a quick ban.


As far as I know, the only working bots is Chen's, which requires Windows 7 OS. They have a pretty good guide on how to swap your OS, I recommend it if you're fairly tech savvy. Also, there is CF bot, but Windows 7 only ATM.

Much luck~

----------


## Nichacho

Yes, i have been scammed by Ultrabot.win too for being enormously stupid.  :Smile:

----------


## FiTTeRBoy91

I would add, but of course my opinion would be biased  :Cool:

----------

